
The Matter of Time() - wheresvic1
http://serce.me/posts/16-05-2019-the-matter-of-time/
======
ddtaylor
> long t1 = System.currentTimeMillis();

>

> isThisPossible(t1 < 0);

> 5) No, it's not possible, at least something is not possible

Well, maybe not any time soon, but eventually (in Java at least) that _will_
wrap around and therefor it's possible.

~~~
xhgdvjky
idk anything about Java but I imagine the spec could define this to be
positive

~~~
LeifCarrotson
If the spec was going to define it to be positive, the function would not
return 'long', it would be unsigned long, right?

~~~
arnsholt
Java doesn't have unsigned integer types (except byte IIRC), so signed long is
your only option. OTOH the bitwise ops are specced to operate as if they
operated on twos complement represented signed integers, so you can at least
do that kind of stuff if you need to, on the full 64 bits.

~~~
ddtaylor
byte is signed, just FYI

